# Is standing bad for a young baby?



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Guys

There's a bit of a debate going on on the Parenting board about whether or not it's damaging to a babies legs / hips / bones (we're not sure) to be in a standing position.

W is 5m old and has recently discovered his legs and consequently likes to be supported in a standing position on my knees quite a lot of the time. Obviously he has lots of tummy time and time on his back playing too but when holding him he's just started this 'weight bearing' thing.

I was told by a builder (  ) that it's bad for babies to do this, can you confirm or otherwise.

Thank you

B x

PS On the same day I read that talcum powder should also we avoided as it's bad for a baby's lungs if inhaled - is this true? I've been using it quite happily, should I stop? Thanks 

Here's the link to the thread if interested ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153480.0


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi BG,

Sorry for the delay in reply  

I cannot see any reasons why this would be a problem but if i am missing something i hope jeanette will correct me  

Luv V xxx


----------

